# Using airtel hd dth on laptop



## Harsh Pranami (Jul 7, 2013)

I was wondering if there is any way to connect my laptop to the airtel hd set top box. Can I do so using the hdmi cable thatthey have provided or do I need to buy something else. Please help me.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 7, 2013)

you need a usb tv tuner with inputs matching outputs on your set top box.HDMI tv tuner will provide best quality but is also the costliest(~7000) while cheaper ones costs ~1500 & comes with analogue inputs.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jul 7, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> you need a usb tv tuner with inputs matching outputs on your set top box.HDMI tv tuner will provide best quality but is also the costliest(~7000) while cheaper ones costs ~1500 & comes with analogue inputs.



Thanks for the reply bro. One thing more. I have airtel hd coneection . Not the hd recorder. There is a button on remote with the name "rec". I suppose it's for recording the tv shows. But after clicking it, it says this functionality can only be used if an external usb drive of minimum 4 gb is connected. But even after connecting a pen drive of 16 gb it says the same thing. What to do?? The pen drive was formatted with fat32 format.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 7, 2013)

recording functionality is deactivated on non recorder set top box assuming same hardware inside.


----------



## sushovan (Jan 12, 2015)

sorry for bumping this old thread but its urgent matter  I am going to purchase Airtel HD DTH this week ( not the HD recorder), will this EXternal card allow me to record in pc? Flipkart.com: Page Not found   . I want to to know if it supports the output of airtel hd settop box ( came across a lot of discussions on this STB output compatibility thingy online but couldnt understand clearly)


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 13, 2015)

product is removed from flipkart but it seems that lately many indian DTH provides have started using HDCP encryption to protect HD channels meaning you will need a tv tuner with hdcp feature which is expensive as well as hard to find.
*www.techenclave.com/community/thre...tv-capturehd-h727-i-get-a-blank-video.143389/


----------



## sushovan (Jan 14, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> product is removed from flipkart but it seems that lately many indian DTH provides have started using HDCP encryption to protect HD channels meaning you will need a tv tuner with hdcp feature which is expensive as well as hard to find.
> *www.techenclave.com/community/thre...tv-capturehd-h727-i-get-a-blank-video.143389/



After going through that thread I think going for a recorder would be a gamble so I changed my plan a bit. Now i need an *external tuner* which would allow me to view channels on PC and then I will use a screen capturing software to record  

I stumbled upon this card : AverMedia AVerTV BOX W7 LITE TV Tuner Card - AverMedia : Flipkart.com  
will this work?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 19, 2015)

it should work but it will not capture in hd resolution.also make sure both set top box & pc have vga/d-sub port as it provides best quality among available options in this tuner.


----------

